# hwbot Hintergrundbild Abstimmung



## Autokiller677 (5. Oktober 2009)

So, nachdem in diesem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/70623-hwbot-hintergrundbild-und-slogan.html kräftig über das hwbot Hintergrundbild diskutiert wurde, kommt es nun zur Abstimmung.

Jeder hat 3 Stimmen (Merfachauswahl beachten), 2 für die nach Ansicht des Wählers besten Bilder (alle Bilder sind hier im Anhang zu finden, sowie auch hier im Post.) und eine weitere Stimme für die Anzahl der offizielen Hintergrundbilder.

Autokiller677's Vorschlag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bot-hintergrundbild-und-slogan-background.jpg
True Monkey's Vorschlag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bot-hintergrundbild-und-slogan-truemonkey.jpg
Lippokratis Vorschlag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ot-hintergrundbild-und-slogan-lippokratis.jpg
onkel-bill's Vorschlag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bot-hintergrundbild-und-slogan-onkel-bill.jpg
D!str(+)yer's Vorschlag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...wbot-hintergrundbild-und-slogan-d-str-yer.jpg
Matti-OC's Vorschlag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...hwbot-hintergrundbild-und-slogan-matti-oc.png
8krid's Vorschlag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...85-hwbot-hintergrundbild-und-slogan-8krid.png
theLamer's Vorschlag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...hwbot-hintergrundbild-und-slogan-thelamer.png
Micha-Stylez's Vorschlag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...t-hintergrundbild-und-slogan-micha-stylez.jpg
Blechdesigner's Vorschlag 1: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...hintergrundbild-und-slogan-blechdesigner1.jpg
Blechdesigner's Vorschlag 2: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...hintergrundbild-und-slogan-blechdesigner2.jpg

EDIT: Ich stelle gerade fest, dass die Verlinkungen in der Umfrage nicht funktionieren, keine Ahnung warum. 
Die Links in diesem Post hier funktionieren.


----------



## 8ykrid (5. Oktober 2009)

Danke für deine investierte Zeit! Good Job!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (5. Oktober 2009)

ich find trues am besten!

aber natürlich sollte es dann ne version geben, in der man seinen eigenen namen eintargen kann

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke, die Version wird es von allen Siegerbildern geben, mit Angabe von Schriftart/Größe etc.
Ansonsten wäre es zwecklos.

*Und bitte stimmt auch für eine Anzahl von Bildern ab, bisher haben 4 Leute abgestimmt und nur 2 haben 2 Kreuzchen gemacht!*


----------



## -_Elvis_- (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab Kreuzchen gemacht
Aber eigtl wäre ich für ein einziges Bild.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (5. Oktober 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Version wird es von allen Siegerbildern geben, mit Angabe von Schriftart/Größe etc.
> Ansonsten wäre es zwecklos.
> 
> *Und bitte stimmt auch für eine Anzahl von Bildern ab, bisher haben 4 Leute abgestimmt und nur 2 haben 2 Kreuzchen gemacht!*



oh, habs net gelesen^^ aber ich wäre auch nur für ein einziges Bild!


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Oktober 2009)

Gut.
Dann schauen wir mal, ob wir ein einzieges Bild hinbekommen oder ob es ein Kopf an Kopf rennen gibt.


----------



## der8auer (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin für 2 verschiedene Versionen und gleichzeitig bin ich für Autokiller677's Vorschlag und D!str(+)ery's Version (wobei das nur True Monkey's mit anderer Schrift ist)


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Oktober 2009)

Vllt. kann man ja Trues und D!str(+)yer's Version nehmen, dazu noch eine, der Unterschied wird kaum jemandem aus den anderen Teams auffallen


----------



## der8auer (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe jetzt D!str(+)ery's Version herausgenommen und die Stimmen bei True hinzugefügt. Es geht ja nur um den allgemeinden Style. Die Schriftart können wir ja individuell gestalten.


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Oktober 2009)

Dann zeichnet sich schon ein sehr klares Bild ab.

80% für True's/D!str(+)yer's Vorschlag.

Wie ist das eigentlich, sollen die "Sieger" später ihre Version einmal als *.psd oder so hochladen, damit man die Layer der Schrift weiterbearbeiten kann, oder soll jeder die Schrift rausmachen und sich dann selbst was reinmachen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Oktober 2009)

[x] True Monkey's Vorschlag
[x] Blechdesigner's Vorschlag 2
[x] Es soll 3-4 offiziele Hintergrundbilder geben.

ich denke ich werd bei True's bleiben mit CRASS als Schriftart


----------



## Alriin (5. Oktober 2009)

Also mir gefallen die beiden Vorschläge von Blechdesigner. Und ich wäre ihm sehr dankbar wenn er mir die mit meinem Namen macht. Aber mit irgend einer anderen Schrift und der Schriftfarbe grün.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. Oktober 2009)

Hey erst mal Danke an Autokiller677 für die Mühe.

Also ich finde nach wie vor True´s Vorschlag am besten.

Desweiteren habe ich für 3-4 Hintergrund Bilder gestimmt 

Ich finde daraus kann sich doch jeder sein Fav aussuchen da wir hier echt gute Hintergrund Bilder zur Auswahl haben.

Ich würde dem Zustimmen , wenn die Bilder feststehen , das man diese als .psd hochlädt und man selber vielleicht noch den Usernamen ändern kann.

Dazu würde es aber eigentlich auch schon reichen die Bilder als .jpeg hochzuladen in verschiedenen Auflösungen.



Mfg Micha


----------



## Masterwana (5. Oktober 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> ich denke ich werd bei True's bleiben mit CRASS als Schriftart



Voll und ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Also mir gefallen die beiden Vorschläge von Blechdesigner. Und ich wäre ihm sehr dankbar wenn er mir die mit meinem Namen macht. Aber mit irgend einer anderen Schrift und der Schriftfarbe grün.



Welche darf es denn sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> [x] True Monkey's Vorschlag
> [x] Blechdesigner's Vorschlag 2
> [x] Es soll 3-4 offiziele Hintergrundbilder geben.


 
So sah es bei mir auch aus, nur dass ich Blechdesigners Vorschlag 1 besser finde als den zweiten.


----------



## Alriin (5. Oktober 2009)

Oh Gott. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Da sind ein paar ganz starke dabei.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. Oktober 2009)

Mal so eine Frage am Rande ,

wie lange geht die Abstimmung ?

Ist ja gar kein Datum festgelegt ?


Mfg Micha


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Oh Gott. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Da sind ein paar ganz starke dabei.



Wie wäre es mit diesem? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. Oktober 2009)

Die Umfrage läuft 7 Tage seit gestern 17.04.


----------



## Alriin (6. Oktober 2009)

> Wie wäre es mit diesem?



Dieser ist super. Kannst du mir den anderen auch noch machen, bitte?


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Oktober 2009)

Na klar doch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (6. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab noch eine kleine Frage: soll ich für die Anzahl der Bilder den Mittelwert berechnen oder einfach die Meistgewählte Option nehmen?

Im moment sind 14 für 1-2 Bilder und 13 für mehr, ich würde in dem Fall eher einen Mittelwert nehmen (in dem Fall wohl 3-4/4-5)


----------



## der8auer (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke wir sollten uns auf ein Bild einigen. Ziel dieser Aktion ist doch ein einheitliches Hintergrundbild für unser Team zu finden oder?


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. Oktober 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich bin für 2 verschiedene Versionen...



Soll mir gleich sein, bisher ging es ja immer um mehrere.
In dem Fall wird es wohl Trues werden.


----------



## der8auer (11. Oktober 2009)

Da war ich mir bei der Entscheidung bzgl. des Designs nicht sicher. Aber am Ende sollte es nur ein Bild sein.


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. Oktober 2009)

Soll auch die Schrift festgelegt sein oder ist das noch frei wählbar?


----------



## der8auer (11. Oktober 2009)

Das könnte man durchaus wählbar machen. Mir geht es nur ums Grunddesign. Man soll uns ja einheitlich erkennen


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. Oktober 2009)

Das ist gut.
Trues Schrift mit dem gelben X sagt mir so gar nicht zu, D!str(+)yers Vorschlag mit Crass gefällt mir hingegen sehr gut.


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Oktober 2009)

Sooooooooooo....

Umfrage geschlossen.
TrueMonkey's Bild ist mit 19 Stimmen vor Blechdesigner's 2 Bild (13) und meinem (10) zum Hintergrundbild gewählt worden.
Zudem ist mit 15 Stimmen bestimmt worden, dass es nur 1 Bild geben soll.

Ich werde True bitten, sein Bild noch mal ohne Schrift hier hochzuladen, so dass jeder die Schriftart für den Slogan und den Namen nach eigenen Wünschen auswählhen kann.


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. Oktober 2009)

@Blechdesigner
Kannst du mir auch eins machen, am besten deinen zweiten Vorschlag. Wenn es möglich wäre in 1920 x 1200 Auflösung (Wenn es nicht geht ist es auch egal). Schrift habe ich eingekreist


----------



## Alriin (14. Oktober 2009)

Moment mal, ich heiße schon Alriin!


----------



## speddy411 (14. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe True´s Bild schon vor Ende der Abstimmung benutzt. Das dieses Bild jetzt gewinnt kommt mir natürlich sehr entgegen 

Wer seinen eigenen Namen einfügen will muss nur mit IrfanView usw. den Nick umranden, dann ausschneiden, dann mit "ColorPicker" das Blau neben dem Nick anwählen und in den ausgeschnittenen Bereich einfügen...

Dann noch seinen eigene Nick drüber und fertig !


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Oktober 2009)

@FortunaGamer

Hi, schau mal ob's so ok ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Oktober 2009)

Für mich CrashStyle bitte auch einmal Danke. (1680*1050)


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Oktober 2009)

^^Hey, mit der gleichen Schrift? Also so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Oktober 2009)

Aso^^ Das hab ich jetzt gar net beachtet. Das ist ja das bild was gewonnen hatt wa?


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Oktober 2009)

^^Nö, mein(e) Bild(er) hat/haben nicht gewonnen! True's Bild hat gewonnen! 
Ich dachte jetzt du wolltest auch meins, weil es so aus dem Zusammenhang kam


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. Oktober 2009)

Vielen vielen dank Blechdesigner das ist richtig hammer. Bald kommt meine 7950 Gt wieder dann gibt es Punkte und das Bilder man dann sehen xD


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Oktober 2009)

Aso^^ Trotzdem danke Blech!!!


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2009)

Sieger ....krieg ich jetzt nee Graka 


Scherz beiseite ....aber um das mal richtig zu stellen ....15 haben für 1-2 Bilder gestimmt....und 16 dafür das es mehrere geben sollte.
11 davon für 3-4 .....ich denke wir sollten schon mindestens 3 nehmen da diese ja auch schon in Gebrauch sind 

Hier einmal ohne Schrift




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde sowieso nehmen was ich will.


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Oktober 2009)

@True Monkey

Kannst du das bild in 1680*1050 hochladen? Und wen es keine umstände macht mit CrashStyle drine^^

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich werde sowieso nehmen was ich will.


 

Querulant 

haha jaaa sag ich ja die ganze Zeit ......das sollten nur mögliche sein ......Zwang gibt es nicht ..........wir wollen ja Spass haben und sind hier nicht beim Bund


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Oktober 2009)

True meine frage???


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Oktober 2009)

^^Hier, ich habe es mal schnell für dich gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2009)

Danke Norbert

sry das ich gerade wenig Zeit habe ....mein Junge zockt Madagaskar und ich muss ihm dabei helfen ......er ist ja erst 4(mit eigenem rechner )


----------



## onkel-bill (15. Oktober 2009)

THX. Ich werd´s ab jetzt nehmen...

Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Oktober 2009)

@all

Danke Danke  Fehlt nur noch den name drine^^


----------



## Masterwana (15. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Danke Norbert
> 
> sry das ich gerade wenig Zeit habe ....mein Junge zockt Madagaskar und ich muss ihm dabei helfen ...*...er ist ja erst 4(mit eigenem rechner )*



Wieviel Punte hat er bei HWbot schon gebracht?


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. Oktober 2009)

True macht gar nicht die Punkte sein Sohn übertaktet die Ganze Hardware. True will das nur nicht zugeben


----------



## True Monkey (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe auch noch eine Tochter......und ihr glaubt man in der Computer AG in der Schule schon nicht wie schnell ihr Rechner ist


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. Oktober 2009)

Das ist auch nicht schlecht die hat sicher lich einen i7 der auf 4 GHz getaktet ist und dann noch eine GTX295, alles unter Wakü.


----------



## _hellgate_ (22. Oktober 2009)

so einen rechnet hätte ich auch gern gehabt mit 8 oder so^^  CF 5000er das wärs


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Juni 2010)

Um den Thread mal nicht sterben zu lassen frage ich einfach mal :
Was ist denn jetzt ?
Wie gehts weiter etc 
Und was ist mit den T-Shirts von Caseking 

Gruss Marvin

EDIT: Achsoo schon erledigt


----------

